# Always Worried Its Ovarian Cancer



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I have had all the GI tests done and I've had pap, pelvic and three vaginal ultrasounds. All doctors have concluded my bloating symptoms are NOT from ovarian cancer. But I continue to worry about this - what if they missed something? Does anyone else out there suffer from anxiety with their health, particularly when you are told you have IBS and you know the symptoms of IBS are closely related to some reproductive cancers? Would love to hear from others with the same fears/concerns.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

yes, all the time. There are so many more serious (as in possibly fatal) things that have similar symptoms I think you would have to be insane not to worry. Especially things like ovarian cancer which I am told is almost symptomless (bloating and D being one of the few symptoms) - who isn't sick of peering down the toilet to check for blood etc etc. I try to be reassured by my Doctor who keeps telling me thre is nothing I am telling him that sets off any warning bells (of course that is what I want to hear) - but in the absence of tests - how does he know. I don't know what the answer is really. But you are definately not alone.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I have worried about ovarian cancer for years now too. My mom had that and uterine cancer at the age of 36, and had a full hysterectomy. She is 69 today and doing fine. She did not have any IBS, or any of the symptoms that go along with ovarian cancer. She just had some sharp pains , and went to be checked out..it was then that the cancer was discovered.I decided I just can't worry about it anymore. After awhile the worrying wears you down, don't you think ? Let's face it, stress alone can cause you all kinds of physical problems and diseases.If you have been checked out by the dr, and feel confident in his/her diagnosis, then try not to worry about it so much. I know it's easier said than done, but in the long run it'll be the best thing to do.Jeanne


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, the doctors think that I may have ovarian cancer, but we still have many things to rule out as other possibilities. I go to see the doctor tomorrow and hopfully I will become another step closer to pin pointing the problem! I hope everything works for you! I know what it feels like to have to wait and the possibility of them missing something on your mind! All the best to you!


----------

